# How to rustproof a steel frame?



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

I just received a Fuji Roubaix Pro frameset made of Reynolds 853 steel that I plan to build up with mostly existing parts. I hope it rides nice, 'cause it's kinda heavy at 4.0 to 4.5 pounds on my bathroom scale.

I read an article a while back that there was something (linseed oil?) that can be used to coat the inside of steel frames that will reduce the chances of a frame rusting out in the future. Does anyone know of the material and the technique. Obviously, I'd like to do this now, while the frame is still naked (without the components that is).

On the other hand, how likely is the frame to rust over the next decade or two if I keep in garaged and do only a couple of rain rides a year?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Standard procedures*

There is a product called Weigle Frame Saver that works very well. At the same time, any petroleum product that doesn't evaportate also works very well. I have used TriFlow aerosol to good effect. You just need to coat the steel surfaces with something that repels water and blocks a bit of oxygen. Whether your frame would actually rust to any significant degree is hard to predict. There are a lot of factors that influence this, and many people report no problems after many years and no protective practices. That said, it is a pretty easy thing to protect a frame and then, no worries.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Lindseed oil has benn used for over a hundred years with good results.


----------



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

*How to apply?*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> Lindseed oil has benn used for over a hundred years with good results.


Do I basically just pour it straight from the can to coat the inside of the frame and just let it drip dry?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I've used frame saver on a few bikes I've owned and used nothing on most and have never had a problem with rust. You can treat the inside of the tubes if you want but it's not really a problem unless you live on the coast and ride every day near the beach (or live in Seattle and train year round). It really depends on where you live. I was a mechanic for a while and ride with several career mechanics and they have never seen rust as a problem, even on bikes that see a lot of rain, 1 in a 1000 have a problem. I would ask a couple of local mechanics if its a problem where you live. I think this falls under one of those myths about various frame materials.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Fogdweller said:


> I've used frame saver on a few bikes I've owned and used nothing on most and have never had a problem with rust. You can treat the inside of the tubes if you want but it's not really a problem unless you live on the coast and ride every day near the beach (or live in Seattle and train year round). It really depends on where you live. I was a mechanic for a while and ride with several career mechanics and they have never seen rust as a problem, even on bikes that see a lot of rain, 1 in a 1000 have a problem. I would ask a couple of local mechanics if its a problem where you live. I think this falls under one of those myths about various frame materials.


I can tell then that you're not aware of the "rusty Bontragers" in the early '90s in the Toronto area then? That city is ten hours' drive from the closest ocean. Those frames rusted clean through in the lower downtube/under chanstay area within six months from brand new. It's tough to generalize.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

NoMSG said:


> I just received a Fuji Roubaix Pro frameset made of Reynolds 853 steel that I plan to build up with mostly existing parts. I hope it rides nice, 'cause it's kinda heavy at 4.0 to 4.5 pounds on my bathroom scale.
> 
> I read an article a while back that there was something (linseed oil?) that can be used to coat the inside of steel frames that will reduce the chances of a frame rusting out in the future. Does anyone know of the material and the technique. Obviously, I'd like to do this now, while the frame is still naked (without the components that is).
> 
> On the other hand, how likely is the frame to rust over the next decade or two if I keep in garaged and do only a couple of rain rides a year?


I have an 03 Marseille and i used frame saver when i first got it but i'm not that worried about it. I let it dry good after a wash,wipe it down if i get rained on.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I can tell then that you're not aware of the "rusty Bontragers" in the early '90s in the Toronto area then? That city is ten hours' drive from the closest ocean. Those frames rusted clean through in the lower downtube/under chanstay area within six months from brand new. It's tough to generalize.


Is that cause Keith didn't drill a hole in the bb shell or something? I don't think there's anything particulary unique about those steel frames that would cause them to rust more than others (I had a Race, still have one of his old cross frames). I can't see that there would be any problem if they had been treated/maintained properly.

I just shoot Boeshield down the tubes--easy to apply and no mess. But as others have mentioned, you can use just about anything. If you ride on very wet/humid conditions, it's something you need to be on top of, though.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I can tell then that you're not aware of the "rusty Bontragers" in the early '90s in the Toronto area then? That city is ten hours' drive from the closest ocean. Those frames rusted clean through in the lower downtube/under chanstay area within six months from brand new. It's tough to generalize.


"rusty Bontragers" in "Toronto" is pretty specific. All I was saying was that his local mechanics would be a better source to ask if it's even necessary rather than a national forum like this. My knowledge on this is unique to my location (and those I've wrenched in) but the generalization is that all steel frames rust. I don't agree with this at all. If I owned a Bontrager in Toronto, I'd treat it but the frames I treated here were a waste of time and effort. It just wasn't necessary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I can tell then that you're not aware of the "rusty Bontragers" in the early '90s in the Toronto area then? That city is ten hours' drive from the closest ocean. Those frames rusted clean through in the lower downtube/under chanstay area within six months from brand new. It's tough to generalize.


Anything in Toronto would rust through in short order as a result of the extreme amounts of salt thrown down on the roads in that area.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe you thought it was a waste of time because it worked? Very small price to pay for peace of mind. Use JPWeigle Framesaver and rest easy for life.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> Anything in Toronto would rust through in short order as a result of the extreme amounts of salt thrown down on the roads in that area.


My Bonty was rusty inside (from a ¼ cup full of water trapped inside) but it didn't rust through in the 5 years I owned it. I didn't even ride mine on the road in winter. I live 80 minutes west of Toronto. My son, on a equally new Stumpy, rode with me all the time and in that same time period didn't get any water in his frame and it was as bright & shiny as a new nickle inside the BB shell. Go figure.

All my steel frames since then have had a hole drilled in the BB shell - by me.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> Maybe you thought it was a waste of time because it worked? Very small price to pay for peace of mind. Use JPWeigle Framesaver and rest easy for life.


I thought it wasn't necessary because the frames I didn't treat also didn't rust. It might be necessary for the original poster because of where he lives but nobody has bothered to ask. I wasn't telling him not to treat, I was telling him to ask if it was necessary and to someone other than us.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*frame saver*



NoMSG said:


> I just received a Fuji Roubaix Pro frameset made of Reynolds 853 steel that I plan to build up with mostly existing parts. I hope it rides nice, 'cause it's kinda heavy at 4.0 to 4.5 pounds on my bathroom scale.
> 
> I read an article a while back that there was something (linseed oil?) that can be used to coat the inside of steel frames that will reduce the chances of a frame rusting out in the future. Does anyone know of the material and the technique. Obviously, I'd like to do this now, while the frame is still naked (without the components that is).
> 
> On the other hand, how likely is the frame to rust over the next decade or two if I keep in garaged and do only a couple of rain rides a year?


I've applied the JP Weigle product on three frames. Its pretty easy to do if the frame is not built up. Just follow the directions on the can. Its a good idea to wipe off the frame before the stuff dries. Once it does its a lot more difficult to deal with although it comes off with WD40. I have not tried linseed oil (other than on furniture) but since JP weigle only costs about $10 per can it hardly seemed worth the trouble


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Wasting Money*

Cosmetic rust inside of the tubes is never going to kill anybody. Just wash the stuff out when you overhaul the bike. All those products are just a waste of money.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

NoMSG said:


> On the other hand, how likely is the frame to rust over the next decade or two if I keep in garaged and do only a couple of rain rides a year?


Waste of time unless you live near the ocean. I don't do anything special to my Colnago MXL other than touch up the paint if there is a large chip with fingernail polish. Rust and steel frames is not as big of an issue as one would think. Your car is made of steel and I bet it is out in the rain quite a lot.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*waste of money*



Ricky2 said:


> Cosmetic rust inside of the tubes is never going to kill anybody. Just wash the stuff out when you overhaul the bike. All those products are just a waste of money.


Crap! You mean I just wasted 10 bucks? I coulda bought a couple of Powerbars with that!


----------



## pinkbikediva (Sep 23, 2007)

*compare bicycle to car???*

A post on Mtb forum reminds us that a car's undercarriage is treated at the factory...

maybe I'm alone in a dusty outpost on this one...but I put ALOT more care into my bike than my car. :crazy: ?

If the bike is still in its component pieces then I'm for spending the $15 and get the upper hand by making a pre-emptive strike in this war against terr...I mean rust.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> Anything in Toronto would rust through in short order as a result of the extreme amounts of salt thrown down on the roads in that area.


I think even my carbon bike would rust after seeing a Toronto winter


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

pinkbikediva said:


> A post on Mtb forum reminds us that a car's undercarriage is treated at the factory...
> 
> maybe I'm alone in a dusty outpost on this one...but I put ALOT more care into my bike than my car. :crazy: ?
> 
> If the bike is still in its component pieces then I'm for spending the $15 and get the upper hand by making a pre-emptive strike in this war against terr...I mean rust.


What, you spray it down with Tectyl 190 or something?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Just in case you didn't notice.....This thread is almost 3 years old.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Just in case you didn't notice.....This thread is almost 3 years old.


So, how did that linseed oil work out?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Still working. 
They used it 100 years ago, and it's still one of the best things to use. 
A one quart can will do at least 30 bikes.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

I use Amsoil Heavy Duty Metal Protector on mine and have had no problems. We get a lot of salt on our roads here in MO, too. HDMP is also a great chain lube.


----------

